# Convert lathe to DC treadmill motor



## Nico (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi,
This is in the hobby area, not professional.
To honor the pioneers that did this before and posted their adventures for me to learn from and for those that would like to do the same : 
I converted, some 3 years ago, my Sieg C6 type of lathe (mine is a different brand), to use a treadmill DC motor.
Please see the pictures.
The motor control from the treadmill was toast so I used :
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/-/161195769905?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:BE:3160
Please see boring video, just skip to 3:00 :




I'm very very pleased with how that turned out.
Grtz,
Nico


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi Nico,
nice work on the conversion!
the controller you purchased looks very similar to the KBIC controller.
i hope to see some projects that you make with the new drive system!
thanks for sharing


----------



## kvt (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out rather to set up a VFD  have to purchase a new motor and the VFD,  but I have a 2.6HP dc treadmill motor.  
I hope to see how yours does.   Keep us informed.     Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 2, 2017)

I like it and have an old treadmill in the shed I'm gonna try it on a drill press I think.


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 2, 2017)

they work great i have done several dc conversions


----------



## JR49 (Sep 2, 2017)

Nico said:


> I converted, some 3 years ago, my Sieg C6 type of lathe (mine is a different brand), to use a treadmill DC motor.


I have a question for Nico, and all you "treadmill motor conversion guys".  I have a couple DC motors taken from  old treadmills.  I got the pulleys off the shaft no problem, but they both still have a heavy flywheel (I guess that what it is), which I think is probably for momentum.  How do I get it off the shaft without destroying anything ?  TIA,   JR49
EDIT,   Correction, just went out and looked, the pulleys came off the drive roller/shaft.  The "flywheel" is a one piece doohickey whit a short shaft on the end that is grooved to accept the belt.  thanks again


----------



## Dawner (Sep 2, 2017)

JR49 said:


> I have a question for Nico, and all you "treadmill motor conversion guys".  I have a couple DC motors taken from  old treadmills.  I got the pulleys off the shaft no problem, but they both still have a heavy flywheel (I guess that what it is), which I think is probably for momentum.  How do I get it off the shaft without destroying anything ?  TIA,   JR49
> EDIT,   Correction, just went out and looked, the pulleys came off the drive roller/shaft.  The "flywheel" is a one piece doohickey whit a short shaft on the end that is grooved to accept the belt.  thanks again



Question: How fast do you have to run to get it up to full speed ?  ( Nice job )  I blew the card out my HFT lathe and going to replace mine with treadmill motor too .  Thanks for your  ideas ( I need some, and I'm not that  creative )    I hope you didn't pull a patton on it.   I'm  going to steel most of your ideas in your  setup and  incorporate them into my lathe.  Nice job , remember imitation is the best way to complement someone


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 2, 2017)

lh thread


----------



## Nico (Sep 3, 2017)

Dawner, 
I was lucky that the dc motor I had could take the 3-way pulley of the original motor without any changes . That means changing gear through the belt is still available as it was before. I just put the belt in such a way that the min. chuck speed is low enough with still good torque and a good max speed is also available, as you can see in the vid. Steal away as you like. If you go for the same kind of bracket, norice the hight adjustment that comes in handy to align the motor perfectly. The only down side I have with my lathe/my setup is that the motor brushes are not easy to access. 
Grtz,
Nico


----------

